# Mobility raceway flyer



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

:flag: Here ya go!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Support our local tracks and our local parts guys!

http://www.reflexracing.net/


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The next Sunday race is sheduled for September 25th. I vote for Rib Eye steaks on the pit.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

MMMMMMM! MEAT! My favorite vegetable!!

PD2


----------



## little*oak (Jul 25, 2005)

All you 18th scale racers, try and come out this Friday evening and run in the series. Lets keep trying to increase the paricipation in our hobby.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Im going to try and make it out friday night!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't make it out Friday night - that is my daughter's birthday day. We had her party for her and her friends last Saturday and I know she is going to want to go some place on Friday too, just because its her real birthday. I'd love to be there, but unfortunately it won't happen.

zxeric,

Believe it or not, I worked on the BRP truck again and ran it at Trey's the Friday before the PN race and got it to totally hook up! Had to tweak the suspension and change out the tires! I'm gonna drop a regular 180 can in it and see if I can get it setup for a 5-cell pack and see how it does with that setup. Not saying I'll race it, but I think I have a pretty decent setup right now.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, when is your next Saturday race? I might just take off early. Need a racing fix.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I made my first EBay purchase today. I was nervous about buying online but I ordered a new Enzo body. NOT from Dinball btw.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ve always had good luck on Ebay. As far as the schedule, its as posted on flyer but depending on turn this fri night with start of series if not enough showing I,ll be changing the schedule.Probably start trying to go to the hobby shops and do little demo races maybe.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I found out today I have Saturday off. LOL Its either irony or my bad luck that I get a day off and were not racing.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I found out today I have Saturday off. LOL Its either irony or my bad luck that I get a day off and were not racing.


AHHHHH! That is SSSOOOO wrong! Can you swap it with Friday? Take Friday off and go race at Mobility then work Saturday!

Sorry to hear that bro!

PD2:work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL, no way bro! Their funny about that.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> LOL, no way bro! Their funny about that.


Funny, hahah.......
Funny, like the feeling you get when you go on a roller coaster.......
Or, funny, like San Francisco funny???:slimer:

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, we're going to K&M Saturday. You can roll with me if you want to. I can hook you up with servos and an Airtronics 75 mhz Rx for the Drake, but you'll need xtals. Call my cell, 832-659-3514.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2. None of the above. Funny like,

"I see! You just make up your own rules as you go along?" 

Chris, thanks for the offer. I have electrics for the Drake. Thats not the issue. On the little bottles that my Meds come in, theres one that has this yellow sticker on it with a pic of the sun with a WARNING. It reads.....

*"DO NOT RACE IN THIS HEAT OR YOU WILL DIE"!*

Im telling the truth. I cant take the heat.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

K&M is indoors you dillhole. Ha ha ha ha ha. And the races start at 5:00, so it will cool off quickly. You're just skeered to PULL THE LEEEVER!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Change of plans Biff, going to 51. People are backing out of going to K&M , and I have work to get done tomorrow so better if I don't make it a late night. Supposed to be about 10 guys coming in from LA with flashlights, so should be fun. We'll try K&M again another weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My white Enzo body came in today. Due to some of the stickers I picked up, red white and blue, Im thinking of leaving the body white, apply the stickers and then clear coat it. Would that be OK or do I need a give it a coat of white?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

WHo's racing the minis this weekend? I'm gonna try.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gonna try, but not looking as good. May stop by to do some buying and selling and then take off. Always some thing lately............

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Most likely no. The boss snatched me up to help out with the electronics dept warranty issues. LOL My work is a little slow right now and thought I might get off. But Ill take the OT anytime.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just a heads up. Any news about MiniZs, Ill have to get here, or the MiniZ racer forum.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK. Well, here is the latest. After yesterday's race it seems that they have decided to race the majority of the 2nd half season at M&M. When off-road is running on the same weekend, then Mobility will be used. The decision came due to the fact that when they are at the hobby shop/M&M they pick up more racers that come out due to either buying a Mini-Z at the shop, stopping by and having interest, etc. 1/18 scale will still be run. Keep an eye on THRC Mini Scale forum for more info.

PD2


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure they pick up lots of interest in a room in the very back with no windows and no signs.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Trey!

Are you gonna have the track setup on Friday night to run? I may come out to play if so.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

As scheduled for ever and always and if something changes that at any time like deaths in the family or something I will always post it as soon as known ASAK


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

..


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Trey! I may make plans - just will have to see how the week pans out.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Kevin! Dont forget, Josh left your Z here with me! Looks like I got another Saturday off again too. Wish we were racing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, there's THRC mini-scale at Trey's this Saturday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chris. Thanks, I didnt know the schedule changed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wheres Trey?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Let me know if you find him.I,m been lookn for him for years!!!! yes we will be at Mobility plus speedway this Sat.I,ll be there about 8:30 or earlier.Hope you,ll come join us for a day of racin.got a new type track set up that at the very least looks cool.Have not drove it yet though.Sorry I did not post the change over here.Just a good ole fashion brain fade sitchiation thang


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey. Thanks bro!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang it!! I got a meeting today at 8:30 am and then I have to go pick up one of my 1:1 cars. Otherwise I'd be there! Figures that Biff will be there when I'm not.......ya'll have fun and I'll catch you on the next one!!

PD2 - 2CRT


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL at Paul. Aint that how it goes?

Ill be there Trey. Sportin a new coat for the Z!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

As usual, another great day! Mike Flores raced today and did pretty good. I have a funny feeling he is hooked. 

Thanks Trey!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mikes another one of the few gifted RC racers while the majority of us gotta get use to it,spend some bucks on it,gotta have a back up car,new at at it, been awhile sense I did it and so on.Besides Mike we had a few others so hopefully we,ll have some new racers in the future. Peace out dudes!!!

Gary you were in the top today give it another race or 2 and ______________. I on the other hand gotta find my groove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey. I've known Mike for 12 years. Racing, planes, boats, fishing, or just hanging out. He is the kind of guy we need more of around here. I think he is hooked. LOL. He dosent like the ego driven cliques with attitudes. Perfect for the Mini crowd.

Are you kidding? I sucked yesterday. My car was working awsome but I just couldnt get a clean run in. Turned some pretty good laps though. Got an 8.7.

Whens the next race?


----------

